# Impact Driver Setup



## OnlineApprentice (Mar 1, 2018)

Looking into finally sorting out how I set up my impact driver. 

The tool itself, is not what i'm asking about, I'm more curious about your bit, bit holder, and extensions that you use, as well as any quality of life tips.

Right now I'm using milwaukee impact bits on the same brand 3" holder. I'm not happy with these bits and the holders are less than perfect. The bits never hold a screw firmly, and rely on the magnet in the bit holder to keep them in place. I've also tried the longer impact bits that suggest you forgo the bit holder, but if you throw your impact in your tool bag, you will almost always bend the long ass bit.

So, what are you all rocking and what has been best for you?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

How hard do you throw your tools into your bag? Is it like a basketball shot, or like you're pissed off at them? I like 2", #2 square tips when I can get away with them, or a shorty extension (2") with regular posi-drive tips. Toss Philips head's when they get round. A 3/8" drive adapter, and assorted nut drivers are a must.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I like 6" driver bits. Take the bit off before you toss the driver in the bag, and it won't bend. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I carry my M12 impact in my Veto with several 2" phillips bits and #2 phillips and square drive bits in the 6" length.

I also have a box with a second M12 impact and a M12 3/8" drill that has a full compliment of drill bits and drivers.

My M18 impact lives in it's own case with 3/8" drive impact sockets and assorted bits for everything from 3/8" lag screw drivers to socket for specialty lag mount all thread anchors.


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

I personally and at work use a m18 surge with a angled Dewalt magnetic bit holder with #2 Phillips most of the time. I carry a multi-bit wiha with tork 25 and #2 square in head (includes #1, 2 flat; #3 Phillips and T20). Works pretty good for me.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been happy with Bosch bits and they make a nice case to store them in. I lose them before they wear out in comparison to some other bits that don't hold up.

I also like Irwin hex drivers in the 3" length.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Forge Boyz said:


> I've been happy with Bosch bits and they make a nice case to store them in. I lose them before they wear out in comparison to some other bits that don't hold up.
> 
> I also like Irwin hex drivers in the 3" length.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Bosch bits are the best.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Bosch bits are the best.


'Fan boy'












LOL!


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Well count me as a fanboy of the Bosch bits as well. At least compared to the Milwaukees. I bought two sets of the newer customisable modular bit box sets they introduced last year. I find the Philips bits fit screws much more precisely than the Milwaukee bits. 

I also have a set of Wera bits in one of their tool check kits and they are well made too. I would love to try some of the PB Swiss bits as well but they are harder to source.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Well count me as a fanboy of the Bosch bits as well. At least compared to the Milwaukees. I bought two sets of the newer customisable modular bit box sets they introduced last year. I find the Philips bits fit screws much more precisely than the Milwaukee bits.
> 
> I also have a set of Wera bits in one of their tool check kits and they are well made too. I would love to try some of the PB Swiss bits as well but they are harder to source.


I've had good luck with the Bosch titanium edged drill bits, haven't really used their screwdriver bits.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use my M12 impact gun for just about everything, it's odd for me to use a screwdriver at all. I made a setup that works well for me. The main thing in the gun is a Wera short magnetic shaft with a #2 phillips tip in it. I like the short shaft.









And along with that I keep this Dewalt bit case in my service tray at all times:









In the case I have many things. I keep one of those little rubber strips that holds 6 small bits that fit into the magnetic shaft: small straight, large straight, #3 phillips, #2 square, T-25, 1/8" allen.

Then I have other bits. I have a long phillips, a long large straight, and a long #2 square. I also have an assortment of hex from 1/4" up to 1/2". Then I have some of those awesome Greenlee taps with the drill bits built in, as well as a few small drill bits. Finally I have one of those small Milwaukee Shockwave 7/8" holesaws for when I need to make my own 1/2" KO.

Outside of the case I have some spade bits and daredevils. That pretty much covers 95% of my needs.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Hack, that's an efficient setup. And the magnets on the case are beyond useful when hou are on a roof or ladder and need to keep it where it belongs. 

Also guys, you should head over to the toolguyd.com blog. He has recently been posting a bit about the newer Craftsman stuff that is to shortly come out. While debate will rage about the new tools, a recent post showed some neat, snap together bit and parts organisers I had not seen before. It is a modular system with small boxes that snap together onto larger cases. Many look to have clear lids which is one reason I love the Bosch boxes. Immediate recognition of what's inside without having to open it. 

Anyroad, I had not seen this system before, let alone in Craftsman red. A European poster commented these have been available there for years. I think it may be related to the TSTAK line but is not like their black cases. These are small parts organisers. They are Yellow there and sold under the DeWalt brand. I will see if I can get some of the links posted here. May be a handy sorting system.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, grabbed some photos from Ebay Europe and other links the poster provided. There seems to be some chatter these are coming to the States in the DeWalt flavour as well. I also grabbed a photo the Craftsman version. I have no idea of the quality(the Bosch boxes are pretty good. will take some doing to make me give them up) but the clear lids are nice for identification. 

























Caddy for boxes


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Dewalt T Stak boxes are on par with L-Boxxes and both are better built and cheaper than Systainer. All are OK outdoors but really meant as indoor systems. Dewalt Toughsystem and Milwaukee Packouts are similar and much better sealed and tougher but much larger and heavier. My mid torque M18 gun rips 1/4-20s in half of I’m not careful but like yesterday on a 1750 HP motor I needed it to break loose the 3/4” nuts on the lugs and even got most of the 1-1/8” bolts on the motor (rolling out and inspecting bearings) to break loose. The older M12 equivalent stuff some guys have us basically a joke except on the smaller screws and one guy on my crew has the high torque 1400 ft lb bolt breaker M18 that sometimes we really need. I have to deal with sheet metal and a typical drill just seems to work faster and better. And for instance on typical European style lugs on contactors and drives if I use the impact on them often it looks like a WWII machine gun as it chews up and ejects aluminum everywhere. You just need the more even torque if a wrench or drill, not the shock load of an impact. Never mind needing extra long screwdrivers and occasionally offset screwdrivers to work on all kinds of badly designed equipment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Wera kraftkompact. Keep this driver in your pouch and you're always ready with a sturdy bit/screwdriver holder with a good magnet and 6-7 of your most common bits.

Even after I broke 2 handles I've kept the bit holders.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Okay, grabbed some photos from Ebay Europe and other links the poster provided. There seems to be some chatter these are coming to the States in the DeWalt flavour as well. I also grabbed a photo the Craftsman version. I have no idea of the quality(the Bosch boxes are pretty good. will take some doing to make me give them up) but the clear lids are nice for identification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I have multiple set ups with virtually the same thing and a few more items if I'm doing small remodel etc. There's usually a uni bit there and I have another clip bag with all the above and hole saws. Certain bits are constantly being used and it's good to have multiple if you can afford it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Zac, I have one of those cases too. Got it last Christmastide when they have all the special deals. Mine is not tricked out like yours is. It still has the assortment it came with. The case itself is very durably made. The only thing I do not like is the non-see through lid and the Philips bit tips are not very good. Too much camout even though that is what Philips are intended to do. They are hard on screw heads.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dewalt is for plumbers and wood butchers.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Satch said:


> Zac, I have one of those cases too. Got it last Christmastide when they have all the special deals. Mine is not tricked out like yours is. It still has the assortment it came with. The case itself is very durably made. The only thing I do not like is the non-see through lid and the Philips bit tips are not very good. Too much camout even though that is what Philips are intended to do. They are hard on screw heads.


I agree on the mikwaukee bits, unimpressed. I use the Makita as they seem to last longer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> Dewalt is for plumbers and wood butchers.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't really use many screwdriver bits in my impact, 99% of the time it's #2 phillips or #2 square. Still I like the idea of carrying a multi-tip screwdriver and using the same bits in the screwdriver and the impact, so I bought a Wera Kraftform Kompact 26. (I later found out I should have saved a few bucks and bought the 25.) 










The other overpriced screwdriver I considered was this one from Klein, I'd carry this one with a 6" or 8" bit with #2 phillips on one end and #2 square on the other. 










But I do use 

nutdrivers - mostly 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 7/16" 
square drive adapter for 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" drive sockets 
drill bits, mostly 1/8", 3/16", 1/4" 
multi-material drill bits (wood / masonry / mild steel) same sizes plus 5/32"
drill-and-tap bits - usually 10-32 or 1/4-20
spade bits - usually 3/8", 5/8", ", 7/8", 1-1/8", or 1-3/8" 
Milwaukee hole cutters in 7/8" , 1-1/8" , and 1-3/8" 
6" extension

I don't have one yet, but next step bit I buy I'll get a 1/4" shank that drills from 1/4" to 1-3/8" . 

I am trying to find a good box that will hold all these, with each bit in an individual holder. I don't like bits banging into each other getting dull. Also I would like to be able to see if any are missing when I pack up. The spade bits are not too bad but the hole cutters are hard to accommodate.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The only problem with magnetic bit holders is that the Robbie bit stays with the screw and you don't notice. Then you have to go back and retrieve it  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> The only problem with magnetic bit holders is that the Robbie bit stays with the screw and you don't notice. Then you have to go back and retrieeve it  .


Does that with phillips sometimes too if the bit fits 'too well' in the screw head


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Does that with phillips sometimes too if the bit fits 'too well' in the screw head


Phillips screws are for drywallers  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Phillips screws are for drywallers  .


Maybe in the land of cold and snow!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The stuff I carry with my M12 impact and drill:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> The only problem with magnetic bit holders is that the Robbie bit stays with the screw and you don't notice. Then you have to go back and retrieve it  .


That's one of the good things about the Wera, the bitholder is mechanical - nothing falling out of there.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> That's one of the good things about the Wera, the bitholder is mechanical - nothing falling out of there.


Fanboy!  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> The only problem with magnetic bit holders is that the Robbie bit stays with the screw and you don't notice. Then you have to go back and retrieve it  .


Yes, exactly. That is why I also carry a 4" long solid #2 square bit that I use most of the time. Majority of the time I don't need the magnet with screws that use the square drive anyway.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I use a milwaukee 6" magnetic bit holder on my surge impact with a wera diamond chip phillips tip . The first time I used it I hated it thought it was too long . Now if I use a three inch it just feels strange . The extra long bit holder is the cats meow YO .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I use a milwaukee 6" magnetic bit holder on my surge impact with a wera diamond chip phillips tip . The first time I used it I hated it thought it was too long . Now if I use a three inch it just feels strange . The extra long bit holder is the cats meow YO .


I carry/use a 6" and 10" mechanical bit holders, I prefer them to the magnetic type for holding on to the tips.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Yes, exactly. That is why I also carry a 4" long solid #2 square bit that I use most of the time. Majority of the time I don't need the magnet with screws that use the square drive anyway.


I'm still looking for Robbie bits that don't round out quickly and I have tried just about everything. The Bosch ones have staying power. It also seems like solid bits, even if they're impact rated, can get stuck and they're difficult to remove. The magnetic holder seems to provide kind of a cushion.

I dunno, maybe I'm just hard on bits.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't use square bit enough to have that issue. I like simple #2 phillips. With an impact gun they don't strip/cam out. It's good enough for me. I like 5/16" hex even better and bought a lot of them to start using more often.

As for the mechanical bit holders, I never owned one. How do they hold the bit? Friction?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I don't use square bit enough to have that issue. I like simple #2 phillips. With an impact gun they don't strip/cam out. It's good enough for me. I like 5/16" hex even better and bought a lot of them to start using more often.
> 
> As for the mechanical bit holders, I never owned one. How do they hold the bit? Friction?


The wera bit holder locks in, I think there is a little steel ball in there as well as a strong magnet. It's possible for the bit to pull out but it's not common.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I don't use square bit enough to have that issue. I like simple #2 phillips. With an impact gun they don't strip/cam out. It's good enough for me. I like 5/16" hex even better and bought a lot of them to start using more often.
> 
> As for the mechanical bit holders, I never owned one. How do they hold the bit? Friction?


I think there's a retaining ring, there's a very small groove in the bits (not just wera) that the ring catches.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I think there's a retaining ring, there's a very small groove in the bits (not just wera) that the ring catches.


 Gotcha.


I have seen that groove in most bits, but not all.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Great if you don't have special impact drill bits.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Satch said:


> Zac, I have one of those cases too. Got it last Christmastide when they have all the special deals. Mine is not tricked out like yours is. It still has the assortment it came with. The case itself is very durably made. The only thing I do not like is the non-see through lid and the Philips bit tips are not very good. Too much camout even though that is what Philips are intended to do. They are hard on screw heads.


I got the same kit about the same time. I can vouch for them not fitting well into screw heads. I would like to find an affordable posidrive set. Is that what it is called? The combination square and slotted head. The square alone always strips easily.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Sparkiez, I don't think that is Posidrive but I may be wrong. I know Square D uses the square/slotted drive on their breakers. At least up to 30 amps or so. I am not sure what their technical name is. I hope someone can provide that information. 

I know some people like the square drives but I prefer Torx. I have stripped way more square drive screw heads out than Torx. A guy can mess any of them up if he doesn't pay attention or use good drivers. Four Torx sizes would do every thing from No.4 to 1/4 inch screws(not 1/4 bolts). A T10, T15, T20, and T27. T27 for No.12 and 1/4 inch. Carrying four drivers and insert bit sizes would be nice.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sparkiez said:


> The combination square and slotted head.





Satch said:


> Sparkiez, I don't think that is Posidrive but I may be wrong. I know Square D uses the square/slotted drive on their breakers.


Klein and Ideal just call that the combination drive...

https://toolguyd.com/klein-combo-tip-screwdrivers-bits/

https://www.amazon.com/35-204-Screwdriver-Cushioned-Grip-Length-Handle/dp/B00PSMMSYG


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Pozidrive looks very similar to Philips, but works better. I just ordered Wiha pz sticks for my wera kraftkompact for terminating some European disconnects. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don't use square bit enough to have that issue. I like simple #2 phillips. With an impact gun they don't strip/cam out. It's good enough for me. I like 5/16" hex even better and bought a lot of them to start using more often.
> 
> *As for the mechanical bit holders, I never owned one. How do they hold the bit? * Friction?


They use the ball type detent with the quick release bits just ike the end on an impact, not for straight bits!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They use the ball type detent with the quick release bits just ike the end on an impact, not for straight bits!


The ball one works with bits that look like this 










The ring type work with bits that look like this


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The ball one works with bits that look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gt one of the ring type and rather use the ball detent type hands down.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've gt one of the ring type and rather use the ball detent type hands down.


The reason why I like the short ones is because I mainly use a magnetic shaft (pictured on the first page) and the magnetism goes thru the short tips better.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

splatz said:


> Klein and Ideal just call that the combination drive...
> 
> https://toolguyd.com/klein-combo-tip-screwdrivers-bits/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/35-204-Screwdriver-Cushioned-Grip-Length-Handle/dp/B00PSMMSYG


Milwaukee calls them "ecx" bits.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The reason why I like the short ones is because I mainly use a magnetic shaft (pictured on the first page) and the magnetism goes thru the short tips better.


I just magnetize the tips myself when I want them to hold screws.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep 6" long 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, #2, T-25, and a #2 square handy since I use them the most. 



I've got an assortment of shorter power bits and nut drivers and drill taps in the little bit pocket of my Veto MCT. I prefer solid bits instead of holders for field stuff mostly unless I need an odd size.


----------

